# Roxo Waukesha roxie bottle



## Milwaukee (Jul 19, 2011)

I found this bottle while spear fishing. I would really liek it if someone could tell me some more information of this bottle. Like its rarity, and when it was made and stuff like that. I think it looks liek a soda bottle but im not sure.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome!
 Definitely a beverage if some sort. Roxo Springs was a big name and Roxie may have been trying to capitalize on Moxie success. I've seen quite a few on the bay so I don't think it's that rare.


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 19, 2011)

here's an ebay auction for one:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-ROXIE-ROXO-Beverage-Bottle-7oz-RARITY-/380332290953

 little bit of info at the top:

 http://www.tias.com/13698/InventoryPage/1985895/1.html

 Here's what looks like the entire history of the Arcadian Spring area, which is where the bottling plant was:

 http://webpages.milwpc.com/thbolt/THUNDERBOLTS%20HOMEPAGE/THE%20GREAT%20WAUKESHA%20SPRINGS%20ERA.html


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey again Milwaukee,
 Good to see you back. Hopefully this is a newer find and that you are out there finding more glass. This bottle (with the crown top) is much later than the early hutchinson soda you posted last time. That bottle was the early to middle 1880s. This bottle is probably no earlier than the 1920s and may easily date to the 30s or 40s. Still, its a neat almost art-deco-ish soda bottle that looks interesting enough. It is probably scarce -meaning it is not a super-common bottle, but it does not have a ton of value. My guess is anywhere from a buck or two - to five bucks on the high end. Another neat find, my friend. Are you catching the bug yet???


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 19, 2011)

Roxie was a soda from the 1930's, and this particular bottle design would be carried over into their earliest acl design which would replace the embossing with two yellow and red acls if memory serves including the Waukesha name. I'd say yours is from the 1920's and early 1930's.


----------

